# French student looking for an expat to interview



## Emeric015

Hi all,

We are 3 french students in Nantes, at the IMT Atlantique.
We are currently working on a project in which we have to study a foreign population. We chose to study expats living in France.
More precisely, we try to understand their motivations that led them to move to France, and why did they decide to stay in France.

We are looking for an expat, living in France for at least 3 years, who decided to stay in France (before or after he/she moved). The interview will be done through Zoom (unless you live in Nantes..).
(The project delivery is a video, so the interview will be recorded, and you need a webcam)

Please let me know if you are interested.
It would be really helpful for us, feel free to ask any question !

Thanks,

Emeric.


----------



## 512346

Expats move to France for many diffrent reasons.

I think you need more than one for your studies.

I am sure there is an association in Nantes for expats that you could contact.

Bev will know.


----------



## Sandy White

Emeric015 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> We are 3 french students in Nantes, at the IMT Atlantique.
> We are currently working on a project in which we have to study a foreign population. We chose to study expats living in France.
> More precisely, we try to understand their motivations that led them to move to France, and why did they decide to stay in France.
> 
> We are looking for an expat, living in France for at least 3 years, who decided to stay in France (before or after he/she moved). The interview will be done through Zoom (unless you live in Nantes..).
> (The project delivery is a video, so the interview will be recorded, and you need a webcam)
> 
> Please let me know if you are interested.
> It would be really helpful for us, feel free to ask any question !
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Emeric.



In college, I was doing research on a similar topic. It was very difficult because I had a tight schedule for preparation and I never found an emigrant to whom many questions could be asked. I decided to resort to the help of the letter specialists I found on Review of MeldaResearch.com - prices, testimonials, discounts, features I read the review and quickly made an order, but the result was disappointing. The writing work was very primitive. I just failed my assignment. If you talk to a real emigrant, I am sure that your research will turn out to be meaningful and interesting. Wish you luck.


----------

